# How long do Mac games come out after PC games?



## williambutler (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to buy a game for Mac which will be released on PC in a few weeks. How long until it comes out on Mac? And if its a long time, then can I somehow play PC games smoothly on a Mac?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 30, 2011)

Some games for PC are released at the same time for Mac. That situation where game publishers release separately for different platforms has gotten much better, but depends on who releases the game (the publisher).
The best place to answer your question is the web site for the game publisher.

You didn't say which game you are waiting for, so someone may know about release schedules for specific games.

To answer your question about using a PC Windows game on your Mac? Yes, very easily, if you have an intel Mac. Update to 10.5 or newer (if you still have 10.4, for example), and install Windows on your Mac, on a partition created by your Boot Camp utility. There's virtualization solutions to run Windows as an application. Game performance will vary considerably, I think. Or, you can download Steam, which has a large variety of games available to download, for both Windows and Mac: http://steam.en.softonic.com/mac


----------

